# I'm sick of the hole boring business



## Fuscus (Feb 26, 2013)

hole, Whole? As in Warhol?


----------



## Snowman (Feb 26, 2013)

Why do you use so many holes Fuscus?


----------



## gold&black... (Feb 26, 2013)

well at least you got it done....


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy heck.. I'd be over that whole holey business in a hurry as well.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 26, 2013)

Ouch, hope it didnt take the hole day..


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 26, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Why do you use so many holes Fuscus?


only 85 per tub


----------



## Renenet (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you do that with a soldering iron? Phewph, stinky.


----------



## Chicken (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd rather put a pin under my toenail and kick a brick wall..


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 26, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Did you do that with a soldering iron? Phewph, stinky.


Drill.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 26, 2013)

Not so stinky, then. Is there any risk that the plastic will crack?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, you know the drill...

"Holy enclosures, Batman."


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks about as fun a a hole in the head.


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 26, 2013)

most guys like a choice of holes right?


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 26, 2013)

Those containers are easy to drill! Much easier than soldering iron and less harm to your health!


----------



## paultheo (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah but the drill sucks too, no matter how you do it the hole thing is a pain in the hole.(you know witch one)


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 26, 2013)

paultheo said:


> yeah but the drill sucks too, no matter how you do it the hole thing is a pain in the hole.(you know witch one)


But the drill doesn't have the same personal effects as the soldering iron, which is about a healthy as a cheap lombok cocktail!
What you can't see from the photos is that only one face is completely drilled. There are two drill lines on the sides near the drilled face and nothing for the rest of the cage. Undoubtedly some disagree strongly with this and cry "UNCLEAN, UNCLEAN" and "SHE TURNED ME INTO A NEWT" but it works for me.

Sometimes the drill will make a crack from one drill hole to another but they don't pose a security risk.

BTW - Woolies is having a sale of systima(?) products at the moment and the seven litre tubs are selling for $5 instead of $12


----------



## slide (Feb 28, 2013)

It too easy to get impatient and push too hard when drilling and crack the plastic...man I hate it when that happens.
I get pretty over it when I do mine, I also use a countersink bit to take the hard edge off the holes as the womas have a tendency to try and dig their way out through the holes. I do this to keep them from rubbing through their scales and a little bit for me as the little daggy bits that the drill leaves annoy me...oh the fun of having a dose of OCD!


----------

